# Billet Shifter Woes



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Hello, I'm in the process of installing a Billet shifter. I'm:confused just having a helluva time getting the center console trim loose to get to the shifter. It just doesn't want to move, and I'm afraid if I pull any harder it will break. Any ideas?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Got this??

http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10443

Get a friend under the car and you inside. By yourself, you'll crawl in and out of the car about 100 times.

You'll love the shifter.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

wow watchin the video link at the end of that the link that fattirewilly posted really makes me want to get one!


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*console trim*

Yes, I have those instructions. They are very detailed with pictures of every step. The only problem is getting the console trim to release without breaking it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you mean? The piece of plastic that goes over the top of the console? Should come right out no problem. Pull out the rubber change tray, remove one screw, open the console cover, then pull up from the back. To provide some support, slide your hands forward under the side of the plastic cover as you lift up. Eventually, the clamps release and it pops right out...


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

As the last post said, slide your fingers as much as possible, then with a bit more pressure, the clips pop. But DON'T try lifting the console from the back waiting for it to pop, because you'd break it first. 
There're 2 clips right where the window switches are, and another 2 where the shifter boot starts. You'll have to remove the rubber 'tray' below the ashtray so the console slips out easier. And remember about the only screw around that area, as mentioned. Good luck.
JC


----------

